# Lost Groover



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

There has to be a epic story explaining how the groover was lost!


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

could you describe the contents?


----------



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

eeewwww!!! Is that corn?


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Wierd, i don't even remember eating corn.....


----------



## Shizure (Jan 16, 2010)

Uhhh, found one groover contents, origin unknown... NO CONTAINER...


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

This violates the #1 rule of running whitewater!! DON'T LOSE YOUR SHIT!


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm betting the other two are feeling kind of lonely now ...


----------



## Jerbready (Apr 21, 2006)

Can we keep the contents of said groover?


----------

